# Wondering why



## Gophesjo (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm wondering why the resort reviews of mutli-year TUG members who write them can't be set up by an account switch of some sort to be automatically posted to the TUG site and instead have to go through a review process themselves?  Is it just to prevent SPAM postings?  It always feels like someone is sitting somewhere pondering whether or not my contribution merits seeing the light of day.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 19, 2014)

ive contemplated that for awahile now to be honest.

but to answer your question, every legitimate review gets posted.  The only reviews to ever get deleted are ads, or duplicates.


----------



## Gophesjo (Nov 20, 2014)

Thank you Brian


----------

